# Rooted Razr? someone please help!



## jt1e (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok so i had a friend of mine root my phone for me, I was in the hospital for a month and my wife had my phone it was telling me i need to update my phone which i constantly ignored. So i get my phone back and its not telling me to update and my phone is also saying its not rooted anymore or so it seems. What do i need to do to fix this?? thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Check under about phone in setting my guess is you updated to .181 download matts utility 1.6 and root it all back to the way you had it


----------



## jt1e (Jun 17, 2012)

vtwinbmx said:


> Check under about phone in setting my guess is you updated to .181 download matts utility 1.6 and root it all back to the way you had it


thanks, im going to try this.


----------

